# problème boot camp



## gasmess (24 Septembre 2020)

bonjour, j'ai un soucis avec boot camp sur mon mac pro 2009 flashé 5.1
je voulais utiliser boot camp pour avoir une partition windows mais depuis le passage a mojave et ensuite catalina(patché celui ci) je n'arrive pas a utiliser boot camp et ce message apparait : 
Ce Mac ne prend pas en charge Boot Camp
ce qui est étrange c'est que j'ai un deuxième mac pro mais de 2008 sur lequel j'ai installé Mojave avec un patch et celui ci me propose les services de boot camp
sur mon mac pro 2009 boot camp fonctionne sur High Sierra
j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi sur le 2008 il fonctionne et non sur le miens ?
quels sont les possibilités de récupérer boot camp ?
tout est à jour sur le mac
j'ai aussi réussi a installé windows sur un autre ssd et ensuite utilisé bootchamp sauf que depuis un récent formatage je n'arrive plus a reproduire cette manipulation... 
merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------

